
There Is No Such Thing as Senseful Hate - alebruck
https://dharmesh.com/there-is-no-such-thing-as-senseful-hate-4bc259a46f03
======
IanDrake
Senseful isn't a word, but there is hate that makes complete sense. Thus, the
phrase senseless hate.

If someone were to murder a family member of mine I would hate them and that
would make sense, would it not?

